# Pinched nerve/shoulder injury come back



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello guys/gals/jen

Had a ongoing issue with my left shoulder and some discs or IDK what in my back 7 months back( i had on and off issues, have for 8/10yrs now, neck/lower back/shoulders)  

I went to a othro, othro surgeon, reg doc, ER one day, chiro + another who did acupuncture, cant even tell you how much cash i spent in 4.5 months.  

Everyone had their own opinion, x rays and other tests showed inflammation and just minor shit.  But i couldn't lift a gallon of milk with my right hand because the imbalance it would put to the left.  

Then was sent off to PT as always, prolly do once a year for neck/back/shoulder.........4 visits in, things drastically diminished( ive been to PT for those issues 2012.5/2014/2016/2017) 

 But i typically injure myself in some way, this time i woke up out of bed like this....Thats what dumbfounded me so much with this whole thing

Ive been back lifting 5wks.  I stopped nacro's i was getting 7.5wks ago as my pain ceased.....Not too sure why.  But i can finally do 10 pushups, before my left side would give out after 5-8 reps.

Still use a 7.5 or 10lb for my left tri as that is still the weakest link, i lift or exercise 6 days a wk.........Just as carefully as i can.  Im not too old, 33, but i fear for years ahead with these issues.  

When i am 45+, 55+ i can only imagine what ill have by than. I played hockey for 11 yrs, but not a big guy....6ft/210/215.  Just have have rotaotor issues and some lower back when i was 18-23 and now they linger and pop back up here and there.  

But threw the thick of this, i dont think ive ever had pain this bad.  6 - 5mg/325mg tylenol narco a day, plus a 5 - 10 or 15mg anti-inflammatory.  I went to Italy and was on a flight for 8hr back and forth.  It was pure hell

But long story short, when should i begin pushing the envelope ? or begin to start tapering up...??  I am just so fearful or re-injury, i like a fa king china doll right now and sick of it


----------



## tinymk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a fair amount of experience with nerve damage and nerve pain. In 2004, I received a pretty serious neck and head injury that required several surgeries, some titanium and 3 years of straight rehab, including balance rehab. 

My neck and right hand are always burning due to damage to C5 nerve, they use heat and nerve gliding(videos on Youtube) and a medication called gabapentin and I get a ton of relief. My discs from C3-C6 are fused and a titanium cage was placed around the C5, where the neck was fractured. This is permanent for me and I get a couple epidurals a year to calm that C5 nerve root and the C7 disc down. 
So based off my experience only. I use heat, light stretching and nerve gliding  to control the issue. Hopefully yours is no where near that but I do understand what nerve pain feels like.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2017)

yea, never felt anything quite like it.  Nothing helped, it was just terrible.  

I made me a ghost here, and now the gym is as if i am 21.  my lifts are just so weak, but i keep up with lots of reps and use machines still.  Any re-injury would just kill me


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

Stay tough brother, if it is only a pinched nerve it will calm down. I would be more concerned if it was running into your hands and fingers.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Stay tough brother, if it is only a pinched nerve it will calm down. I would be more concerned if it was running into your hands and fingers.



it did for the longest time.  Both arms all the way to my fingers.  thats was what really freaked me out, then to goto the othro & have him say im fine.  Then go another 4-5 wks of it and go back, this time i ended up seeing a ortho surgeon and he too, "naw your okay, that's just minor inflammation and irritation."

yea, glad its over, just so weak and gym progress slo


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 1, 2017)

All these visits did you ever get a MRI ? Most Doctors make judgement calls and everyone has a opinion or a badass fix. Only a MRI will show what's going on in there.

Also a good PT programs makes huge difference some do a lot better then others and have different equipment available and more knowledgeable staff. Did you ever run electro shock therapy or the new heat machine or laser treatment etc? 

First step MRI IMO


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2017)

im going through the same shit..I keep tweaking my neck and left trap area..Im doing something wrong on one of my presses..


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> All these visits did you ever get a MRI ? Most Doctors make judgement calls and everyone has a opinion or a badass fix. Only a MRI will show what's going on in there.
> 
> Also a good PT programs makes huge difference some do a lot better then others and have different equipment available and more knowledgeable staff. Did you ever run electro shock therapy or the new heat machine or laser treatment etc?
> 
> First step MRI IMO



I had one, that was what i was talking about in my first post.  I would get the in depth check out and nothing would ever show.  The MRI (have had lots before so i know the drill) and x-rays showed very little.  As if i was almost alright.....

But i was in killer pain, agony n such.  So it was extremely annoying when i would be told i am pretty much GTG, just some minor stuff going on.  Nothing to get excited about, its very very minor and they are surprised i am in such terrible pain from it.  

Im finally back, tiny bit of pain and lifting.......Just only lifting paper plates it seems


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 5, 2017)

Have a bone spur in my right shoulder myself, and it has grown large over the years to the point it is now causing pain when I bench. I realized I have neglected it for nearly 50 years (broke the clavicle near the tip and was never quite set right). Chiro therapy eased it a bit but yes gonna have to go get the thing removed or get a resection done.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 5, 2017)

Have you tried electro shock therapy? You can buy your own off Amazon or from Walgreens cheep helped me with some nerves in my back. Or least I think it did can't 100 percent say was that but I believe it did help.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is what I used :

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008...ief+device&dpPl=1&dpID=41Y38IMu64L&ref=plSrch

For at home


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2017)

Stay smart brother, good to see you back!


----------



## Jin (Dec 5, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Have you tried electro shock therapy? You can buy your own off Amazon or from Walgreens cheep helped me with some nerves in my back. Or least I think it did can't 100 percent say was that but I believe it did help.



Perhaps you don't mean electro shock therapy
View attachment 4952


But electro stim therapy


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Have you tried electro shock therapy? You can buy your own off Amazon or from Walgreens cheep helped me with some nerves in my back. Or least I think it did can't 100 percent say was that but I believe it did help.



acupuncture is pretty good, although the relief is short lived.

But aside that, no


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2017)

back to 205 bench, 285 dead, 255 squat.  basically like a jr. in hi school.  

But it feels good to move a lil weight and not being hurting.  Its been since May since i could do 25 push ups, basic power lifts with min/med. amounts of weight.  

I do not want to get overzealous and go back re-start this cuz i went for bigger weight then i am ready for.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 14, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> back to 205 bench, 285 dead, 255 squat.  basically like a jr. in hi school.
> 
> But it feels good to move a lil weight and not being hurting.  Its been since May since i could do 25 push ups, basic power lifts with min/med. amounts of weight.
> 
> I do not want to get overzealous and go back re-start this cuz i went for bigger weight then i am ready for.



Good to hear your feeling better


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 15, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> back to 205 bench, 285 dead, 255 squat.  basically like a jr. in hi school.
> 
> But it feels good to move a lil weight and not being hurting.  Its been since May since i could do 25 push ups, basic power lifts with min/med. amounts of weight.
> 
> I do not want to get overzealous and go back re-start this cuz i went for bigger weight then i am ready for.



Slow and steady brother. Patience and persistence are your friends.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 15, 2017)

I want to just rack real weight.  

It's been a long time moving 135/185/225


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 15, 2017)

Im no doctor or therapist so I can't say exactly what you should do, but have you tried you're pressing movements with palms reverse facing? this puts the shoulder joint in a more relaxed position, easier on the rotator cuff. Might help if you have any type of impingement going on.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 15, 2017)

Last night, 305 pull. Felt good.  Did reps of 2.  

I just warmed up n kept adding more weight than normal.  

Did 7 min of cardio during my sets too cuz it was dead in there. 

The cardio was actually very helpful.  I did my last 2 sets of 2 after it with 305.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

you getting old GR! I pull and tweak something new every week..sucks getting old


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2017)

ive been hurting the same area of my neck and trap doing pressing moves...somewhere in the movement im moving my head causing the tweak


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> you getting old GR! I pull and tweak something new every week..sucks getting old



yes, it blows.  adjusting to how i need to be moving forward will be new, fun and just shoot up by blood pressure

oh, and more sets of 135/185/225.  Im huge


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2017)

cardio last night, i do a good bit of it just to get my heart going good & hi.  plus i can really tear up chest/shoulder when i get a lil rest.  

But man, i feel like im building the sears tower with toothpicks.  it is just so slow n tedious.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2017)

3.5 days of the flu

lost 7lbs

fun never ends


----------



## IHI (Dec 28, 2017)

Damn homie, soldier thru this bs; it will get better eventually!!

kind of a shitty way to do a cut though  

we’ve been seeing the flu and stomach bug run rampant around here, some folks its a day or two and things are better, others seem to have it a week to week and a half


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2017)

I pinched a nerve in POB's :32 (16): ass the other day!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 29, 2017)

IHI said:


> Damn homie, soldier thru this bs; it will get better eventually!!
> 
> kind of a shitty way to do a cut though
> 
> we’ve been seeing the flu and stomach bug run rampant around here, some folks its a day or two and things are better, others seem to have it a week to week and a half




I just kicked in the dick over n over.  getting back to 220/225lbs seems miles away.  i take two steps forward n one back every time


----------



## Phil (Dec 31, 2017)

I had rotator cuff surgery in August. As soon as my stitches came out I started running tb 500 at 100mcg a day. I noticed a big relief in pain after 2 weeks. Pinning the tb 500 cut my healing time in half. My doc knows what I do and said it was the tb 500 that speeded up my recovery. This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 2, 2018)

yea debating that n some GH.  

But i really just need to do it natty, but i keep hitting big bumps in the road


----------

